# Henry Doorly Zoo



## CourtneyAndCarl

Just went to the zoo today and decided to post some of my better pics 

yellow anaconda






Mexican iguana





shark





white handed gibbon





spider monkey





francois langur





Then of course all the shelled creatures
African Side-neck





some sort of turtle





Sea turtle





Sonoran box turtle





Radiated tortoise





Home's Hingeback tortoises





Flat-tailed tortoises





Desert tortoise





Redfoot





Burmese Mountain Tortoise


----------



## mctlong

Great pics, thanks for sharing. That baby francois langur is sooo cute!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

mctlong said:


> Great pics, thanks for sharing. That baby francois langur is sooo cute!



Isn't it, though? There was another little tiny baby there, too, and then the little teenage one that kept stealing food from everyone and causing problems 

Oh, just thought I'd also add that that little Burmese Mountain tortoise is the one that inspired me to finally get the tortoise I had really been wanting. I went to the zoo in late May, saw and fell in love with him (when he tried to eat my finger through the glass) and had Carl within two weeks


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Nice pictures!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Nice pictures!



Thanks! I was surprised by the amount of tortoises I saw.


----------



## wellington

Thanks for sharing. Great pics. 

Just noticed. As I was looking at your zoo pics, an old Frasier show is on the tv and Frasier is at a Zoo doing a speech for fund raising. Too funny.


----------



## Ethan D

just went there 2 months ago, and the aquarium was closed lol, and i want that yellow anaconda............ XD


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Ethan D said:


> just went there 2 months ago, and the aquarium was closed lol, and i want that yellow anaconda............ XD



That one was a baby, in the enclosure right next to it, there was the big one, about 5 times bigger


----------



## Ethan D

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> 
> just went there 2 months ago, and the aquarium was closed lol, and i want that yellow anaconda............ XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one was a baby, in the enclosure right next to it, there was the big one, about 5 times bigger
Click to expand...


Eh..... they don't get much bigger then BCC's males around 8 foot, females around 10-14, not too big at all, much better than a pissed off 20 foot retic


----------



## Jacqui

What no lions and tigers and zebra pictures?  Our zoo is still in my humble opinion the best one in the country (with one in Florida coming in really close). My daughter has been wanting us to go to the zoo, but with my work, her work, my knee, and the heat we have not yet made it. I use to go there every year for my birthday. My favorite family picture of me and all my children was taken there on the big tortoise statue back in one of the gardens. I feel a trip to Omaha coming in the near future.


----------



## AustinASU

that brown mountain looks so dry


----------



## Julius25

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> What no lions and tigers and zebra pictures?  Our zoo is still in my humble opinion the best one in the country (with one in Florida coming in really close). My daughter has been wanting us to go to the zoo, but with my work, her work, my knee, and the heat we have not yet made it. I use to go there every year for my birthday. My favorite family picture of me and all my children was taken there on the big tortoise statue back in one of the gardens. I feel a trip to Omaha coming in the near future.



We skipped the big cats and the zebras. They are just so out of the way  You should definitely come up soon, there are a LOT of baby monkeys in the Jungle


----------



## Madkins007

I love our zoo!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

The jungle is always my favorite part, I never miss it.


----------



## Jacqui

Madkins007 said:


> I love our zoo!



Just curious, how often do you go?





futureleopardtortoise said:


> The jungle is always my favorite part, I never miss it.



and you too, how often do you go?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I go at least once a month, we have a zoo pass, and going twice more than pays for it, especially since the Imax is free with the zoo pass, too.

I will say that I've been to a lot of zoos around the midwest, and while our diversity, overall size, and indoor exhibits (jungle, desert, etc.) can't be beat, there are a lot of zoos with much better outdoor layouts. They are planning on completely rearranging the outdoor layout through out the next five years though, which will be pretty interesting to see


----------



## Jacqui

The membership is a great deal, plus the fact you can get into other zoos. The only one I think even comes close to HD Zoo is one in Florida. I had a lot more hands on exhibits where you can get close, touch and feed a wide variety of animals. It has been interesting to watch how HD Zoo has evolved and change through the years.


----------



## Madkins007

I hit our zoo about 2x a year, since I work most Saturdays and don't have a ton of stamina lately. We also have a pass, and I also have been to a LOT of zoos. I have seen bits and pieces elsewhere I like better than the Omaha Zoo, but I have not seen any I like better overall- including San Diego.

I really like the rain forest (I keep wanting to release all my red-footeds in there!), desert dome, kingdoms of the night, aquarium, butterfly house, and some others. A bit disappointed overall with the Madagascar exhibit- a basic box full of boxes.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Madkins007 said:


> I hit our zoo about 2x a year, since I work most Saturdays and don't have a ton of stamina lately. We also have a pass, and I also have been to a LOT of zoos. I have seen bits and pieces elsewhere I like better than the Omaha Zoo, but I have not seen any I like better overall- including San Diego.
> 
> I really like the rain forest (I keep wanting to release all my red-footeds in there!), desert dome, kingdoms of the night, aquarium, butterfly house, and some others. A bit disappointed overall with the Madagascar exhibit- a basic box full of boxes.



The thing I like about Madagascar is the outdoor lemur exhibit. I always thought that my birds would desert me for the jungle if I ever took them in


----------



## Jacqui

Madkins007 said:


> I have seen bits and pieces elsewhere I like better than the Omaha Zoo, but I have not seen any I like better overall- including San Diego.



I was really disappointed in San Diego's when I visited there like 10 years ago.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I almost ALMOST went to the san diego zoo this summer but opted out to go camping in South Dakota instead


----------

